# Araba



## FlyingBird

What is the most literal way to translate word 'araba'?

in dictionary it translate with car, but i remember i heard someone saying 'bin şu arabaya' to another person, and it was not car. 
So is does this word have any other meaning or it mean 'car'?

What is difference between 'otomobil' and 'araba'?
which one is more used?

Any other word that can be used for car except those two?

bu çok önemli benim için, şimdiden teşekkür ediyorum.


----------



## Lunar.

Both of them are same in Turkish. Actually I prefer ''araba''. Otomobil is more formal to me.


----------



## sufler

"Araba" is an old Turkic word I believe. In the period when Turks lived as nomads in the Central Asia it was a name for two-wheeled wagons which were useful to transport all belongings.


----------



## FlyingBird

So does word 'araba' have something with 'araç' which mean tool?


----------



## Rallino

What was the context in which you heard the word _araba_ being used?
 Araba can only mean _car, _and by extension _cart_.


----------



## FlyingBird

Rallino said:


> What was the context in which you heard the word _araba_ being used?
> Araba can only mean _car, _and by extension _cart_.


Not sure, but I think it was carriage. So how it's possible that someone using word 'araba' for carriage?


----------



## Rallino

Like a horse-carriage?
Well, you have to accept the fact that the word _araba_ obviously wasn't invented just for engined cars.  It's an ancient word. It's used for many sorts of personal _means of __transportation._


----------



## NErsoz

_Atlı yük arabası/El arabası/Yük arabası_: Cart (Yük taşımakla ilgili olan)
_At arabası_: Carriage (Ulaşımla ilgili olan)
_Araba/Otomobil/Araç_: Car


----------

